

Andreessen, Greylock Back Marketplace For Local Boutiques, Shoptiques (YC W12) - jmorin007
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/21/andreessen-horowitz-greylock-back-marketplace-for-local-fashion-boutiques-shoptiques/

======
freshfey
Awesome product, I can see this working very well in the online shopping
industry. A very impressive part of the article: "[...] she interviewed about
800 boutique owners around the country, trying to understand their
frustrations, and how an e-commerce site could help, and why this idea didn't
exist already." - I'd say a very key advantage which Shoptiques will have in
the future.

------
colinyoung
This website is great. There were at least 3 boutiques shown that were within
3 blocks of where I'm sitting, and they're high quality places. Props to them
for launching in a bunch of cities. Is there a similar platform for men?

------
JVIDEL
Am I missing something or this is Milo for boutiques?

~~~
pbreit
You're missing at least three major differences: 1) everything is unique (the
opposite of Milo), 2) Shoptiques will coordinate photoshoots and listings and
3) Shoptiques handles order creation and payment. I'm not sure how much the
remainder resembles "Milo for boutiques" or even if that's a "bad thing".

~~~
JVIDEL
How is being the "milo for X" a bad thing? ebay bought them for $75 million.

If going broke and closing doors is your view of success then yes milo is a
bad thing...

